# The Grateful Thread



## melancholyscorpio (Aug 14, 2015)

Everyday we should write down what we are grateful for.

Nothing in life is permanent (except for death & taxes) and you don't know where you might end up.

Today I am grateful that I have an easy job that pays well and that it is so close to home.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

I am grateful for my health, the fact that I'm breathing and my family.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm grateful your thread reminded me of the Dead. They cut their creative teeth just down the road from where I grew up.


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

kesker said:


> I'm grateful your thread reminded me of the Dead. They cut their creative teeth just down the road from where I grew up.


:clap:teeth

Right now I feel like Im back at school. I've just ventured out into the bustling playground (the forum) instead of spending lunch hiding in the class room (the blog) and I've just bumped into a familiar and friendly face!


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm grateful for the ability to be sarcastic. It's the only thing preventing me from being a complete ****ing arsehole.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Shredder said:


> I'm grateful for the ability to be sarcastic. It's the only thing preventing me from being a complete ****ing arsehole.


That's what it's all about, buddy. :banana


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm grateful to have seen them live as least once.


----------



## Anxiety Is In the Past (Aug 15, 2017)

I am grateful that I found out about subliminals to cure my anxiety


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

im grateful that im not sick or in any type of pain


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Grateful for my phone. lul


----------



## x3ro456 (Jul 12, 2018)

I grateful my legs work


----------



## Shy extrovert (Dec 6, 2017)

Im grateful for my amazing friends who are far more supportive of me that i could ever be of them. Im grateful to have my family all here still. Im grateful i can go to university in the fall now, and im grateful that socially awkward and anxious as i may be, i appear normal, even friendly to strangers. So much better than i used to be


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Jam band, not a fan.

Crap, someone beat me to the joke?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm grateful for my family.


----------

